# Clomid Ultrasound follicles ?



## OneProudMommy

I ovulated yesterday and today had an ultrasound to check my follicles. I'm a little confused on if my readings are good so hopefully you ladies can help. My Endo thickness was 1.5cm (is that too thick or good)? My left ovary had 3follicles measuring 1.5cm, 1.1cm, and 1.5cm. My right had 1 at 0.95cm. What's odd is I could have swore I Ovulated from my right side yesterday! I had sharp pains on my right ovary over a 3 hour period and today all pain is gone. Could the egg I ovulated not be detected on Ultrasound? The 0.95cm. follicle is way too small. Then my left follicles seem a little small as well. What do you think? Do I have a chance this month?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

if u def ov yesterday then the follicule wouldnt show on todays scan. when i went in 3 days after i got my smiley face the nurse said that my follicules were gone & that there was a bit of fluid in the uterus which indicates that the follicules def did release. im not sure about the lining sorry cant help with that. good luck, im sure u will get a BFP very soon xx


----------



## OneProudMommy

Thank you for your reply! I figured they couldn't see the follicle(s) that already ovulated. I def. O'd yesterday based off my temps this am. Isn't the follicle that releases the biggest? I always heard the lead (biggest) follicle pops. So if that's the case then I had one bigger than 15mm. Hmm.


----------



## muncho

sorry i disagree. it depends on how advanced the scanner is.

i went to Norway after i ovulated, the consultant told me i had ovulated from the left side. i saw on the screen my left ovary had different colours which i assume were my follicles

i dont know if my cons in the uk had the same machine - i dont think so as i have seen him after i have iv and he never mentioned it

i see you are in the US..depends on the machines your doc has..


----------



## OneProudMommy

Thanks.

It's not a high tech one, 2D.


----------



## OneProudMommy

I found this on lining. I guess 15mm is good!

A total of 2464 cycles were analysed. Pregnancy rate (PR) was 35.8%. PR increased linearly (r = 0.864) from 29.4% among patients with a lining of less than or equal to 6 mm, to 44.4% among patients with a lining of greater than or equal to 17 mm. ROC showed that endometrial thickness is not a good predictor of PR, so a definite cut-off value could not be established (AUC = 0.55).


----------



## sparkle83

on the u/s they should see a fluid filled sac which resembles a follicle called the corpus luteum which is the remnants of the follicle the egg was contained in. It's this corpus luteum that is responsible for the post ov progesterone. if they didnt see this, then no, you havent O'd yet. They should have been able to tell the differnce.

usually follicles rupture at 2-2.5 cm. what did they say in terms of when to expect O?


----------



## Crypto1976

muncho said:


> sorry i disagree. it depends on how advanced the scanner is.
> 
> i went to Norway after i ovulated, the consultant told me i had ovulated from the left side. i saw on the screen my left ovary had different colours which i assume were my follicles
> 
> i dont know if my cons in the uk had the same machine - i dont think so as i have seen him after i have iv and he never mentioned it
> 
> i see you are in the US..depends on the machines your doc has..

Even 2d should pick up the corpus luteum, esp the day after. I was scanned about a week after ov and they could tell me the side.


----------



## OneProudMommy

Ok so my RE office got the U/S report and he called me and said the 15mm lining was perfect and I had to of O'd from my left ovary since my right ovary oly had 1 immature follicle. So he said my ovary wouldn't release an immature egg so it had to have been bigger than 15mm since it was the lead follicle. So he was pleased and now I sit and wait...


----------



## OneProudMommy

sparkle83 said:


> on the u/s they should see a fluid filled sac which resembles a follicle called the corpus luteum which is the remnants of the follicle the egg was contained in. It's this corpus luteum that is responsible for the post ov progesterone. if they didnt see this, then no, you havent O'd yet. They should have been able to tell the differnce.
> 
> usually follicles rupture at 2-2.5 cm. what did they say in terms of when to expect O?


I already Ovulated yesterday.


----------



## VasTrian

Hey ladies, Im new to this page. Today is my 2nd day of clomid 50 mg. Im just wondering if there are any ladies out there that have taken this method of TTC?

:shrug:


----------

